# heirloom tomatos



## miki420 (Jun 25, 2012)

Why do I only have one tomato on my plant am I doing something or do I jus need to be patient?


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

be patient more then likely..what kind of tomato you got? is it inderminate or determinate? All mine but the Early Girl are heirloom.


----------

